# Vitre nouvel Ipad fendue...



## @appleworld (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a' tous,

Voila Nouvel Ipad et deja un gros bobo sur la vitre de l'ecran 
Je voudrais changer le verre mais pour cela je recherche des pieces d'origines  Macway sur le net propose des vitres de rechange....Savez-vous si c'est un bon produit? Quelqu'un a-t-il deja acheté des pieces de rechange Ipad chez eux?

Merci
Rick


----------

